# Seiten laden nicht



## hagi2k2 (10. Juni 2002)

Hi Leute seit einigen Tagen
kann ich so oft auf nen link klicken wie ich will
dennoch läd die seite nicht
geschweige denn ich sehe in der taskleiste eine aktion auf einem der beiden kleinen monitore
habe winme(liegt nicht dran, vor 5 tagen funzte es noch)
ie6
dfü verbindung
an tdsl modem


danke schonmal 

cya


----------



## Nanaki (10. Juni 2002)

könnte daran liegen dass die internetoptionen falsch eingestellt sind. Fals da nichts sein sollte lad dir mal das update runter oder in dem fall hol es dir von nem freund.


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (11. Juni 2002)

Tach auch!

Sind beim DSL-Modem alle 3 LEDs grün? Wenn ja, liegts höchstwahrscheinlich an den Einstellungen. Wenn nicht,
sag mal welche LED rot leuchtet.
Gruss, Christian.


----------



## hagi2k2 (11. Juni 2002)

alle grün


----------



## Nanaki (11. Juni 2002)

wie wählst du dich eigentlich immer ins i-net immer ein?


----------



## hagi2k2 (11. Juni 2002)

ins netz komme ich 
ich kann auch surfen nur öfters kommt dieser mist


----------



## hagi2k2 (30. Juni 2002)

ich habs lang genug getestet werde heute format c: machen


----------



## Sibbe2k (30. Juni 2002)

aber installier ja nicht wieder win me


----------



## port29 (1. Juli 2002)

ist nicht grade die beste Lösung....

Man darf nicht vor seinen Problemen weglaufen.....


----------



## mb-AmOk (25. Januar 2004)

*So klappt richtig ...*

Warum manche Seiten laden und manche nicht, liegt an einem falschen Eintrag in der Win-Registry (MTU-Größe).

Worum es sich dabei handelt und was verändert werden muß erfahrt ihr unter: http://www.dslteam.de/faq/artikel009r14.html

Wie man das Problem löst steht im Windows Hilfe- & Supportcenter, wenn man den Suchbegriff MTU eingibt. Dann unter Microsoft Knowledge Base mit dem Titel "SO WIRD'S GEMACHT: Ändern der MTU-Größe für PPPoE in Windows XP"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier die Seiteninhalte, wenn diese Seite o. File nicht zu finden ist:

Von dslteam.de (bitte bei Rootern mit Internetgateway für Netz-PC) unbedingt Nachtrag 4 beachten:

Probleme beim Surfen: Verschiedene Seiten werden nicht geladen (MTU-Size) 
Symptom: Bei Verwendung eines Software-Routers zum Verbinden mehrerer Rechner mit dem Internet kommt es zu dem Phänomen, dass manche Seiten (z.B. http://www.gmx.de,http://www.telekom.de) auf den Clients nicht geladen werden können, auf dem Router-PC selbst jedoch klaglos funktionieren.

(Falls das Anzeigen auf einem Einzelplatzsystem oder auf dem Router-PC schon nicht funktioniert, siehe "Nachtrag 4" weiter unten im Beitrag.)


Abhilfe: auf den Clients muss die MTU-Size (Maximum Transfer Unit) auf den Wert 1492 eingestellt werden. Wahlweise kann man die Router-Software anweisen, die MTU-Size der Pakete auf 1492 zu beschränken (funktioniert mit Linux). 

Software zum Einstellen der MTU-Size findet sich auf der Seite http://www.dsl-team.de unter den Optimierungstipps. Für Windows 2000 hat sich DrTCP bewährt, welches man hier findet. 

Grund (nicht wichtig, nur interessant): Die Paketgrösse bei Ethernet ist auf 1500 Byte festgelegt. Daher sind Pakete im heimischen LAN 1500 Byte gross. Die Cisco-Router des Providers akzeptieren ebenso nur 1500 Byte grosse Pakete.


Der springende Punkt ist, dass das Protokoll PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet, das von T-Online zur Abrechnung verwendete Protokoll) selbst noch 8 Byte als Header zu den Paketen hinzufügt.


Daher müssen die Rechner hinter den Routern (also zum einen die eigenen PCs im LAN wie auch die Webserver, welche ja sozusagen "hinter" dem Router des Providers stehen) ihre Pakete auf 1492 Byte beschränken, damit sie mit den vom PPPoE-Protokoll hinzugefügten 8 Byte noch unter die 1500-Byte-Grenze passen.


Die Webserver handeln beim Aufbau einer Verbindung mit dem PC eine Paketgrösse aus und richten sich dabei üblicherweise nach dem PC, also werden sie im Regelfall die Paketgrösse aushandeln, welche auf dem PC eingestellt ist. Wenn nun auf dem Client 1500 Byte eingestellt sind (das ist, s.o., im LAN eigentlich immer der Fall), und daher der Webserver ein Paket mit 1500 Byte Daten zurückschickt, merkt der Router des Providers, dass er ein zu grosses Paket bekommt, und weist den Webserver darauf hin, dass er doch bitte die Paketgrösse verringern möge.

Dieser Hinweis geschieht per ICMP-Protokoll, welches (und das ist nun der Grund, warum nur manche Webseiten nicht funktionieren) bei manchen Servern gesperrt ist, um DoS-Attacken zu verhindern. Weil der Server nun dadurch auf die Aufforderung des Routers nicht reagiert und weiterhin zu grosse Pakete sendet, werden seine Pakete nicht zum Client weitergeroutet, der Client sieht quasi eine "tote" Verbindung.


Daraus kann man übrigens ableiten, dass es ein Fehler ist, das ICMP-Protokoll per Firewall stumpf zu blocken, da man ja durchaus auch solche Messages vom Router bekommen könnte (wenn man selbst den Server spielt, z.B. FTP- oder Game-Server), welche dann eben verloren gehen. Das kann unter bestimmten Umständen zu den seltsamsten Effekten führen.

Man muss also immer abwägen zwischen höherer Systemsicherheit zum einen und möglicherweise auftretenden seltsamen Verbindungsfehlern im Serverbetrieb zum anderen.


Nachtrag 1: Da es gern falsch gemacht wird: die MTU-Size muss auf den Clients eingestellt werden.


Nachtrag 2: Auch für WinXP sollte man das Programm DrTCP (s.o.) verwenden.


Nachtrag 3: Wie ich neulich feststellen musste, scheint WinXP, wenn man es als DSL-Router mit Internetverbindungsfreigabe einsetzt, ein wenig aus der Reihe zu tanzen. Scheinbar wird die MaxMTU auf der nach aussen gehenden Verbindung (übers Modem) nochmals beschränkt, so dass man auf den hinter dem WinXP-Router hängenden Clients eine MTU-Size von 1480 anstatt 1492 (wie oben angegeben) einstellen muss, damit es funktioniert. Am Server selbst ist nach wie vor nichts zu verstellen.

Wie gesagt: das gilt nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen nur für WinXP im "Server"-Betrieb, und betrifft dann alle dahinterhängenden Clients. Sobald man ein anderes Betriebssystem als "Server" benutzt, kann und sollte man weiterhin den Wert 1492 als gültig betrachten.


Nachtrag 4: Ich habe von einem der Forumsmitglieder hier den Fall berichtet bekommen, dass auf einem Win2KPro-Rechner, der mittels einer EICON Diva PCI ADSL Karte online geht, nicht alle Seiten angezeigt werden können. Seltsam daran ist, dass es in diesem Fall ja nicht einen Client in einem Heimnetzwerk betrifft, sondern den "Server" (sprich: den online gehenden PC) selbst, auf dem ja wie weiter oben mehrmals betont normalerweise nichts an der MTU-Size verstellt werden darf/soll.

Die Lösung des Problems war in diesem Fall, mittels DrTCP die MTU-Size der RAS-Connection auf 1492 zu stellen. Also bitte nicht unten neben der Klappbox die MTU-Size der Netzwerkkarte verändern, sondern weiter oben links die "Dial Up (RAS) MTU".

Das ist möglicherweise eine Nachlässigkeit der Treiberprogrammierer, die ja normalerweise wissen müssten, dass bei einer PPPoE-Verbindung die MaxMTU 1492 Byte beträgt, und wahrscheinlich nur vergessen haben, das im Treiber auch so einzustellen.


Nachtrag 5: Wer den RASPPPoE-Treiber verwendet, kann, ähnlich wie bei Linux, auch ohne Optimierung der Clients dieses Problem lösen.

Man geht dazu auf dem Server in die Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte und dort in die Eigenschaften vom RASPPPoE-Treiber (PPP over Ethernet Protocol).
Dort aktiviert man "Limit TCP Maximum Segment Size (MSS) Option".
Nun wird der MTU-Wert der Clients automatisch angepasst.


Nachtrag 6: falls es jemanden interessiert, was bei WinXP oder Win2000 in der Registry eingestellt werden kann/muss, um oben genanntes Problem zu beseitigen, kann sich hier in englischer Sprache und hier (Teil 1) und hier (Teil 2) in deutscher Übersetzung schlau machen.


by DemoFreak

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aus Microsoft Knowledge Base:

Zusammenfassung
Dieser Artikel beschreibt, wie Sie die MTU-Größe (Maximum Transfer Unit) für eine Verbindung über PPP-over-Ethernet (PPPoE) ändern können.

Die standardmäßig eingestellte und maximale MTU-Größe für PPPoE beträgt 1.480 Byte. Bei einigen Internetdienstanbietern (ISPs) müssen Sie die MTU-Größe für die PPPoE-Verbindung möglicherweise auf einen Wert zwischen 1.400 und 1.480 (beispielsweise auf 1.454) reduzieren. Der Wert für die MTU-Größe sollte nicht unter 1.400 liegen. Weitere Informationen zur MTU-Standardgröße finden Sie in folgendem Artikel der Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
314496 MTU-Standardgröße für verschiedene Netzwerktopologien

Weitere Informationen darüber, wie Sie feststellen können, ob Sie die MTU-Größe einer PPPoE-Verbindung verringern müssen, finden Sie in folgendem Artikel der Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
159211 Diagnose und Behandlung von Black-Hole-Routern

Zurück zum Anfang 
Ändern der MTU-Größe
Achtung: Die unkorrekte Verwendung des Registrierungseditors kann schwerwiegende Probleme verursachen, die das gesamte System betreffen und eine Neuinstallierung des Betriebssystems erforderlich machen. Microsoft kann nicht garantieren, dass Probleme, die von einer falschen Verwendung des Registrierungseditors herrühren, behoben werden können. Benutzen Sie den Registrierungseditor auf eigene Verantwortung.

Klicken Sie auf den folgenden Registrierungsschlüssel, um die MTU-Größe für PPPoE zu ändern: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic
es\Ndiswan\Parameters\Protocols\0

Fügen Sie die folgenden Registrierungswerte hinzu: 
Name: ProtocolType
Datentyp: REG_DWORD
Wert: 0x00000800

Name: PPPProtocolType
Datentyp: REG_DWORD
Wert: 0x00000021

Name: ProtocolMTU
Datentyp: REG_DWORD
Wert: die entsprechende MTU-Größe (Dezimalwert) 

Gehen Sie hierzu folgendermaßen vor: 
Klicken Sie auf Start, klicken Sie auf Ausführen, geben Sie den Befehl regedit ein, und klicken Sie auf OK.
Klicken Sie auf den folgenden Registrierungsschlüssel:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic
es\Ndiswan\Parameters

Zeigen Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und klicken Sie auf Schlüssel.
Geben Sie Protocols ein, und drücken Sie die [EINGABETASTE].
Zeigen Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und klicken Sie auf Schlüssel.
Geben Sie 0 ein, und drücken Sie die [EINGABETASTE].
Zeigen Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und klicken Sie auf DWORD-Wert.
Geben Sie ProtocolType ein, und drücken Sie die [EINGABETASTE].
Klicken Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Ändern.
Geben Sie 800 ein, und klicken Sie auf OK.
Zeigen Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und klicken Sie auf DWORD-Wert.
Geben Sie PPPProtocolType ein, und drücken Sie die [EINGABETASTE].
Klicken Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Ändern.
Geben Sie 21 ein, und klicken Sie auf OK.
Zeigen Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und klicken Sie auf DWORD-Wert.
Geben Sie ProtocolMTU ein, und drücken Sie die [EINGABETASTE].
Klicken Sie im Menü Bearbeiten auf Ändern.
Geben Sie die entsprechende MTU-Größe (Dezimalwert) ein, und klicken Sie auf OK.
Beenden Sie den Registrierungseditor.
Hinweise
Wenn die MTU-Größe auf 1460 (Dezimalwert) gesetzt wurde, kann der maximale NUM-Wert in der folgenden Befehlszeile 1432 betragen: 
ping IP-Adresse -f -l NUM

Sie müssen den Computer möglicherweise neu starten, damit diese Änderung wirksam wird.
Zurück zum Anfang 
Bitte beachten Sie: Bei diesem Artikel handelt es sich um eine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen. Es ist möglich, dass nachträgliche Änderungen bzw. Ergänzungen im englischen Originalartikel in dieser Übersetzung nicht berücksichtigt sind. Die in diesem Artikel enthaltenen Informationen basieren auf der/den englischsprachigen Produktversion(en). Die Richtigkeit dieser Informationen in Zusammenhang mit anderssprachigen Produktversionen wurde im Rahmen dieser Übersetzung nicht getestet. Microsoft stellt diese Informationen ohne Gewähr für Richtigkeit bzw. Funktionalität zur Verfügung und übernimmt auch keine Gewährleistung bezüglich der Vollständigkeit oder Richtigkeit der Übersetzung.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am besten einen Wiederherstellungszeitpunkt setzen, falls irgendetwas nicht so klappt wie es soll (bei Windoof ist alles möglich ...).

CU


----------

